# Older PS3s hit by calendar based bug



## ChrisFilter (Mar 1, 2010)

Ooops!

http://uk.videogames.games.yahoo.com/f8/news/playstation-3-struck-by-bug-38b6f8.html


----------



## kained&able (Mar 1, 2010)

Does this mean it is the new millennium now?


dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 1, 2010)

A mate of mine's has been totally fucked by this. Can't even play games offline.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 1, 2010)

Sony are advising you not to use your PS3 http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/03/latest-info-on-playstation-network-status/
They really are numpties.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh dear.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 1, 2010)

That was quick,


----------



## Kanda (Mar 1, 2010)

I've got no 430.. I won't be switching it on


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2010)

This wouldn't happen if Apple made consoles


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 1, 2010)

Behold The Apple Console - never heard of it? That's how successful it was.


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2010)

Thought id better check mine. Its reset the date to 31/12/1999, cant sign into PSN & can only play demos.


----------



## wreckhead (Mar 1, 2010)

I lent my PS3 to a mate on Saturday - typical!  Text him "don't use ps3" and he's wondering whether it can be switched on offline.  I just said probably best not to do anything with it for now.


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2010)

They could have sent out some info about it, maybe via email. Instead of having to find out like this.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 1, 2010)

For fuck's sake, I bought a 60Gb one not three months ago, and specifically went for an old one for the backwards compatibility  Now it's just fucking backwards 

And how are they going to sort it out if we're not supposed to turn the damn machines on


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2010)

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/03/latest-info-on-playstation-network-status/

An update. BTW dont try & reset the time, i did. Possibly a mistake.


----------



## wreckhead (Mar 1, 2010)

My mate just called and had tried it offline and says it's borked!!!!!!


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2010)

Im not worried about the trophy side of it but i will be a bit miffed if i lose my saved data.


----------



## wreckhead (Mar 1, 2010)

How could Sony make such a basic programming error as not getting leap years right?!


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 1, 2010)

Mine's got the bug too, must have updated yesterday.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 2, 2010)

And like magic it's fixed again. An embarrassing schoolboy error from Sony.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 2, 2010)

This is why I stick to my Jaguar.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL! Another great advert for getting the PS3!


----------

